
Arthena (YC W17) creates easily accessible hedge funds that buy art with ML - haaen
https://arthena.com/
======
dang
I believe Arthena is planning do a launch on HN, so we should probably wait
for that to have a thread about them. Then the founders can answer questions
and so on.

------
personjerry
Art is all about knowing people who know people and being in touch and
understanding the scene...

How can anyone expect to be successful investing in art without such domain
knowledge?

This site makes me think that they're trying to swindle people into giving
them assets to manage using the buzzword "Machine Learning", while the
complexity of the art industry basically guarantees losses for these naive
investors.

------
shshhdhs
I haven't heard of an 'art' hedge fund before. Is there enough demand for this
to be profitable?

------
cmalpeli
Art, ML, Hedgefunds, what could go wrong?

